# 135mm Rear Dropout Space and 130mm Hubs...



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I have a steel frame with a 135mm rear dropout space and I'd like to use a 130mm road hub. I can pinch it down with my internal cam skewer, but I'm worried about the wheel dish and chain alignment. I heard that a spacer could be added to the NDS locknut to center the axle.

My build was going to include A23 rims with T11 hubs, although I would love to try some cup and cone hubs. Suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

I would put a spacer of 5 mm in nds, a wheel with very good lateral stiffness, I think in the future I will return road frames to 135mm


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

nyanyin said:


> I would put a spacer of 5 mm in nds, a wheel with very good lateral stiffness, I think in the future I will return road frames to 135mm


Of course the OP would need a longer axle too. But if you have the wider frame and can find the longer axle, then a spacer on the NDS would let you build a stronger and laterally stiffer wheel, and that is good. Chain line would be not as good, but life is all about compromises.


----------



## nyanyin (Nov 13, 2013)

if you put the spacer on nds, the chain line is the same


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

Kerry Irons said:


> Of course the OP would need a longer axle too. But if you have the wider frame and can find the longer axle, then a spacer on the NDS would let you build a stronger and laterally stiffer wheel, and that is good. Chain line would be not as good, but life is all about compromises.


This is what I'm most afraid of...do road hubs come in longer axle versions? I wonder if it would just be easier to use an MTB rear hub...


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

OP Are you sure it started life as a 135mm spaced frame? I thought that if so it was either a MTB or a road frame set up for disc brakes. 

If neither of these, is it just a regular 130mm frame that got a little stretched?

Modern hubs can't just be "spaced out" so I don't understand those comments either.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm riding a custom steel frame made for 26" wheels. My training wheels are a pair of Mavic Crossrides. I'm looking to for a 650c wheelset to use as my race day wheels.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Tachycardic said:


> I'm riding a custom steel frame made for 26" wheels. My training wheels are a pair of Mavic Crossrides. I'm looking to for a 650c wheelset to use as my race day wheels.


So that's a disc wheel, right?

Doesn't that mean you need a disc hub for your new wheel?

Kind of confusing. The original question. Since you didn't say anything about disc.


----------



## Tachycardic (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm not riding disc brakes. I'm running a cx steel frame with Shimano 105 and and R573 V-brakes. I'm currently riding 2013 Crossrides and Serfas Seca rubber. The setup is fine for training and when pulling my kids' trailer, but I'm looking for something more performance oriented for competition purposes.

That said, I'd like to lace up some T11s (would consider going higher end like Dura Aces) to 650c rims. And I'd like to mate it perfectly to my bike, which has a 135mm rear dropout space. a 5mm spacer to the NDS would work, but I'll also need a longer axle to accommodate this. I'm just looking for suggestions/solutions.


----------



## Mackers (Dec 29, 2009)

Tune Mag 170 is available in 135mm


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Tachycardic said:


> I'm not riding disc brakes. I'm running a cx steel frame with Shimano 105 and and R573 V-brakes. I'm currently riding 2013 Crossrides and Serfas Seca rubber. The setup is fine for training and when pulling my kids' trailer, but I'm looking for something more performance oriented for competition purposes.
> 
> That said, I'd like to lace up some T11s (would consider going higher end like Dura Aces) to 650c rims. And I'd like to mate it perfectly to my bike, which has a 135mm rear dropout space. a 5mm spacer to the NDS would work, but I'll also need a longer axle to accommodate this. I'm just looking for suggestions/solutions.


OK, so isn't the White M15 the perfect hub for you?

Rim brake with 135mm OLD. Looks like a T11, but 135mm. Only a couple of grams more.

White Industries - MI5 Rear Hub


----------



## changingleaf (Aug 20, 2009)

You could buy an old Shimano XTR rim brake hub, which has cup and cone bearings. I'm sure these are available on EBAY.

You could also build with White Industries new centerlock disc hub, which doesn't look too much different that a typical rim brake hub.


----------



## Manning (Jul 8, 2010)

Since it's a steel frame, take it to an old school bike shop that still has frame alignment tools. It's pretty easy to tweak steel frames and dropouts.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

Manning said:


> Since it's a steel frame, take it to an old school bike shop that still has frame alignment tools. It's pretty easy to tweak steel frames and dropouts.


I think OP wanted it this way.



> I'm riding a custom steel frame made for 26" wheels.


----------

